# Acronyms



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Ok I have seen a few acronyms on here and I was trying to grab and understand what they were through the context around them but no such luck so I'd like to up my auto education and was wondering what these mean and the purpose they serve if it isnt self explanatory

SAFC
MAF
ECU <---- This I know what it does I just don't actually know what it stands for
FMIC <--- This I assume stands for Front Mounted InterCooler but just wanted to be sure

Any help will be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

hmm

SAFC = ??? 
MAF = Mass Air Flow sensor. which is part of the cars intake system. It is between the air box and the throttle body. It measures the air going towards the motor to help the computer determine the proper fuel mixture.

ECU = electronic control unit i.e. the cars computer
FMIC = you are right on this one.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

SAFC.............http://store.yahoo.com/titanmotorsports/apsupafcairf.html


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

OK Cool thanks guys I feel less retarded now:thumbup:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

And then there's...

EGR: Exhaust Gas Recirc.
PCV: Positive Crankcase Ventilation
TMIC: Top Mount Intercooler
LSD: Limited Slip Differential
WTF: What The Fuck
RU486: Abortion in a pill
PCP:  Whoo... you're growing more arms...


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

wait a minute now you can smell colors with the right LSD :banana:


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

also with the right LSD this guy talks and sings while he dances even if your speakers are off :banana: and this is a quartet :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

FNG - fucking new guy
afaik - as far as i know
iirc - if I remember correctly ( iirc  )
ho - samo  ( who loves *soda*
BPU - not sure on this one, but I heard it means basic performance upgrades, although what those are is different every time I hear it
udp - underdrive pulley, a la unorthodox racing 
wai/cai - warm/cold air intake
i/h/e - intake header exhaust (I think everyone knows this)

Dood, those fucking bannanas are dancing to the music I'm playing.....trippy


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

according to... http://www.acronymfinder.com/

MAF - Major Academic Field 
ECU - Environmental Conditioning Unit
FMIC - Fund Management Identification Code
SAFC - Sunderland Association Football Club 
EGR: Emergency Generator Room 
PCV: Packed Cell Volume 
TMIC: Training Management Information Center 
LSD: Large-Screen Display 
WTF: Waste Treatment Facility 
PCP: Primary Care Physician
FNG - Film News Gathering 
iirc - Image and Identity Research Collective 
BPU - Base Production Unit 
udp - User Datagram Protocol 

ETC ETC... quite a fun site, you can find ANYTHING you need... its pretty f*in cool


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

FWIK - From What I Know
FWIR - From What I Remember
FWIW - For What It's Worth
IMHO - In My Humble Opinion
NOS - crap 
SSR - Speed Star Racing
NISMO - Nissan Motorsports
RAM - Random Access Memory
HVAC - Heating, Ventilation, and Air Conditioning
RPM - Revolutions Per Minute
CVT - Continuously Variable Transmission
VVL - Variable Valve and Lift

I'll add more on the fly.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

SLS - Samo loves soda


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

BOV=blowoff valve
TB=throttle body
IAC=idle air control
NGK=good spark plugs


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

IHGB= I have gigantic balls.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

ECU= Engine control unit
ECM= Engine control module


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

I always though IMHO = In my honest opinion

ROFL = Roll on the floor laughing
STFU = Shut the Fu*k up 
Soda > * = Soda is teh best


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

JustMe said:


> *I always though IMHO = In my honest opinion*


Could be either I s'pose.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

ROFL => Rolling On the Floor Laughing
LAMO => Laughing My Ass Off
ROFLMAO => you can do the math.

POP => Its what you call your dad.
COKE => A Coca Cola.

SODA => Some good stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

LAMO.... you mean LMAO I think


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

what about these two?

OBDI
OBDII


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

OBD=On Board Diagnostics


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *LAMO.... you mean LMAO I think *


Yeah, you know what I mean.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

BID=break it down
2L2Q=to legit to quit


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

ok one more what the fuck is WOT my brain is trying to figure it out and it isnt working the newborn has me beat.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

WOT - Wide Open Throttle


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

anyone know what SNAFU means?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

and FUBAR?


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *and FUBAR? *


fuck up beyond all recoginition


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Okay.Thanks!


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

DAMN I used to know SNAFU now I can't think of it.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Situation Normal: All Fucked UP


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

sethwas said:


> *Situation Normal: All Fucked UP *


Thanks Seth, that was buggin me


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

God I want a turbo...

EDIT: Samo says WHAT THE FUCK? HOW IS THAT AN ACRONYM? I mean, hell, I want boost too, but at least come up with an acronym: TKA - Turbo Kicks Ass or BIA - Boost is Awesome or something. I mean, hell be creative, get the synapses firing. Start up that brain that's been subsisting on MTV, Linkin Park, and Cheez-It's for the past 23 years, and come up with _something_... please!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

(see above for PWNage)


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

FletchSpecV said:


> *God I want a turbo...
> 
> EDIT: Samo says WHAT THE FUCK? HOW IS THAT AN ACRONYM? I mean, hell, I want boost too, but at least come up with an acronym: TKA - Turbo Kicks Ass or BIA - Boost is Awesome or something. I mean, hell be creative, get the synapses firing. Start up that brain that's been subsisting on MTV, Linkin Park, and Cheez-It's for the past 23 years, and come up with something... please! *


Hey,
I didn't know that I was on this acronym page. That's weird. I was reading another thread about a guy installing a new turbo in his car and that's what I was responding too. Don't know how it got here,  . Sorry!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Nah, no worries. I was just givin' ya shit. That's what they pay me for.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

samo said:


> *Nah, no worries. I was just givin' ya shit. That's what they pay me for. *


You get paid for this?!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

FletchSpecV said:
 

> *You get paid for this?!  *


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

lol... I wish. You guys should start a fund to pay us mods. Actually, you can just pay me. Give Joe and Adam some cash too - they're alright


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

or maybe you guys should go on strike (I could be a replacement mod) .


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oh, 2 more things:

Can I become a mod? (seriously)

and why are you boycotting the Home Depot?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Talk to Scott if you wanna be a mod. I'm pretty sure we're under control, but you never know.

Check the Avatar / FBI thread in Off-Topic for my reasoning behind the Home Depot Boycott.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Give me cash por favor (that's GMCPF).  If samo's getting dough, I am too! Though the monthly checks from doing this are handy. LOL Rrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------

